
Show HN: I built a Stack Overflow clone using CodeIgniter and open sourced it - sahan
https://github.com/sahan91/mobilehub
======
maxwin
People clone a lot of consumer apps. The ones I wish people will clone are
like SAP S4/Hana ERP etc. there are not enough high quality Open source ERP
systems

------
itburnslikeice
Copyright (c) 2008 - 2011, EllisLab, Inc. All rights reserved.

3years ago was the last change .

what year is this?

------
corobo
Just a readme change in 3 years, are you picking back up on development?

